# Fish Fry - RSVP Here!! now......



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok... looks like I know for sure who is coming... or at least they better be coming after trashing up my last thread..









Please RSVP here!! Just click on the Poll...

If you would like to bring sides... bring 'em and if you go fishing that morning and want to donate your catch.. fillet 'em and we'll leave them on stand-by untill all my stuff is gone.

If you want to bring anything... just bring it!!

2702 - 8th Ave N. 77590
Saturday, 4M food will be ready... some of it anyways.

Ya'll be sure to sign the guest book when you show up!!

Here's a little map I made up to help yall out with the parking... the yellow tinge is the parking areas and the arrows is just an idea as how to pull in there.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Do you even know what RSVP means? 

:slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I knew you'd get smart some day, and do a POLL.. just didn't know my brain power would disseminate all the way to you at the exact same time I was doing one. LMAO


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Do you even know what RSVP means?
> 
> :slimer::slimer::slimer:


you'd think so by now. i think he even posted the french translation in the other thread yesterday, but i'm not wading through 300+ posts to find it.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Do you even know what RSVP means?
> 
> :slimer::slimer::slimer:


 I do......Therefore I am Responding...I was going to actually try and make it, but am going to fish POCO instead. So I am responding NO, I will not be attending.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> you'd think so by now. i think he even posted the french translation in the other thread yesterday, but i'm not wading through 300+ posts to find it.


I thought it was:

Really Shaped like a Voluptuous Pear


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I thought it was:
> 
> Really Shaped like a Voluptuous Pear


:rotfl:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I thought it was:
> 
> Really Shaped like a Voluptuous Pear


That's just disturbing!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I thought it was:
> 
> Really Shaped like a Voluptuous Pear


 :rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

You forgot the option for "No, I ain't gonna be there". It isn't a proper poll without that choice. 

I RSVP'd for me and crappieman.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

superspook or skitterwalk?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well if this is any incling of who will actually show up, I might as well not thaw out so much fish.... 

SIKE!!! :biggrin:

I got permission to use my plants activities association trailer, so I have tents, chairs, tables and plenty of coolers to use.. Now I don't have to clean up my old nasty fish coolers! Whoo Hoo!!









"If they don't come, fish will be wasted"
or... somebodies gonna be taking home some fish!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Well if this is any incling of who will actually show up, I might as well not thaw out so much fish....
> 
> SIKE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I need a soft chair with arms and a footrest. Chop chop!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I eat alot.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I eat alot.


You backlash alot too.

I'll be there with a buddy of mine.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> You backlash alot too.
> 
> I'll be there with a buddy of mine.


You have friends?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You have friends?


reread it,,he said buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

At least he didn't say a " PAL "


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> reread it,,he said buddy! :biggrin:


Ooooooh... that kind of "friend". My bad.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mansfield mauler or cajun cork


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> You backlash alot too.
> 
> I'll be there with a buddy of mine.


I just knew you'd be bringing "W" with ya...

Ya'll have fun...I'll be here working OT. :cheers:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> I just knew you'd be bringing "W" with ya...
> 
> Ya'll have fun...I'll be here working OT. :cheers:


All night????:ac550:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> All night????:ac550:


He's skeered.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiny said:


> All night????:ac550:


Well maybe I'll just have to make it a late night...:cheers:

Figured you old folks would be out by 9:30 - 10:00.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Well maybe I'll just have to make it a late night...:cheers:
> 
> Figured you old folks would be out by 9:30 - 10:00.


only if we can find a better party to go to! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Well maybe I'll just have to make it a late night...:cheers:
> 
> Figured you old folks would be out by 9:30 - 10:00.


Well, lets see.... last year Shadman and Megabite played the geetar's until about 4 in the morning and I think I actually woke up and went into the house to go to bed at about 6 in the morning...

So... yea the party goes on for a while....


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Well maybe I'll just have to make it a late night...:cheers:
> 
> Figured you old folks would be out by 9:30 - 10:00.


You won't show.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

tiny dont take no mess from these folks.. you got 8 showing up right now, only takes 2 to party... cook it and they will come.. yeee haw


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> tiny dont take no mess from these folks.. you got 8 showing up right now, only takes 2 to party... cook it and they will come.. yeee haw


You coming back this year or not??? or is it a B-lister thing to "not let anybody know they are gonna show up" ???


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tiny said:


> You coming back this year or not??? or is it a B-lister thing to "not let anybody know they are gonna show up" ???


we are too cool to RSVP.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> we are too cool to RSVP.


 What is dis " we " thing/ Only FREON iz 2 Cool....:biggrin: Besides, ifn da B-Listers made it public dat day wood be dare, U woodent have enuff fish cuz 100's of peepuls wood show up...Good luck wit da party....I'm owt of here. Gotz 2 go pack and head to Port O 2 winz me sum of dat $850,000 calcutta mun-knee


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll be asleep in a chair by 10pm.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FREON said:


> What is dis " we " thing/ Only FREON iz 2 Cool....:biggrin:


"we" - meaning the b listerz.

you iz a c-lister


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> you iz a c-lister


 and dang prowd of it :biggrin: Tiny: You better verify from Gilbert how many he is bringing. I heard he sent out invites to all of his relatives saying he was having a faminly reunion in Texas City and gave em your address. REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> You won't show.


You'll be streaking thru the 'hood by 7:00 and passed out by 7:45. :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> You'll be streaking thru the 'hood by 7:00 and passed out by 7:45. :slimer:


If he's streaking at 7:00, party will be over by 7:05. The stench from all the vomiting will clear the place out fairly quickly.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> You'll be streaking thru the 'hood by 7:00 and passed out by 7:45. :slimer:


You still won't show.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> If he's streaking at 7:00, party will be over by 7:05. The stench from all the vomiting will clear the place out fairly quickly.


I owe you some green...:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike and Wick are competing to see who is gonna be my whipping boy Saturday night.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> and dang prowd of it :biggrin: Tiny: You better verify from Gilbert how many he is bringing. I heard he sent out invites to all of his relatives saying he was having a faminly reunion in Texas City and gave em your address. REMEMBER THE ALAMO!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


how ju know :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> You still won't show.


Probably not, but I'm going to try, just to see you in action.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Probably not, but I'm going to try, just to see you in action.


Well, if you don't make it... just watch a slug slimin' across the concrete. Same speed as Mike at full run... and a little more pleasant to touch.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Probably not, but I'm going to try, just to see you in action.


you won't get permission so just **** about even trying to show.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Well, if you don't make it... just watch a slug slimin' across the concrete. Same speed as Mike at full run... and a little more pleasant to touch.


Mike...Run? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

It'll look like a lopsided bowling ball rolling across a gravel road.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

there I said I'd come,, If I can drive that late.. lmao! the rest of the posse will supprise U as I will if I can drive! lmao!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> there I said I'd come,, If I can drive that late.. lmao! the rest of the posse will supprise U as I will if I can drive! lmao!


You ain't bringing any of yo womenz?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> You ain't bringing any of yo womenz?


Only 1........some little punk beoch.........

.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> You ain't bringing any of yo womenz?


that wasn't an option,,, And I couldn't find a maybe option either,, so I just picked one as to not have Tini waste to much on my account! lol

could be a couple of them :cheers: I'll see if she'll bring her girlfriend!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> that wasn't an option,,, And I couldn't find a maybe option either,, so I just picked one as to not have Tini waste to much on my account! lol
> 
> could be a couple of them :cheers: I'll see if she'll bring her girlfriend!!!


LOL... I can hear the conversation now...

"hey, baby, would you and your friend like to go hang out with me at a get-together of a buncha internet geeks on my fishing forum?"

*SMACK!*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Only 1........some little punk beoch.........
> 
> .


That's one handsome fella ya got a picture of...Is that your screensaver? :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... I can hear the conversation now...
> 
> "hey, baby, would you and your friend like to go hang out with me at a get-together of a buncha internet geeks on my fishing forum?"
> 
> ...


like on old school. :rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Man Tiny, you done got sideswiped again. Is there a record for the number of hijacks on the same guy about the same subject??!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Man Tiny, you done got sideswiped again. Is there a record for the number of hijacks on the same guy about the same subject??!!!


He's a hijack magnet. LOL


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

don't matter... at there is a stinking poll on this one, and I don't have to wade through all the crapp to get a clue....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> don't matter... at there is a stinking poll on this one, and I don't have to wade through all the crapp to get a clue....


Why do you get a clue? None of these other goobers in here have ever had one.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tiny said:


> don't matter... at there is a stinking poll on this one, and I don't have to wade through all the crapp to get a clue....


you couldn't buy a Clue in the board games section of ToysRus.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Tiny said:


> don't matter... at there is a stinking poll on this one, and I don't have to wade through all the crapp to get a clue....


Says the guy that responded to the question in 3 minutes time.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Well maybe I'll just have to make it a late night...:cheers:
> 
> Figured you old folks would be out by 9:30 - 10:00.


i'll be there partying until i have to go home and go to bed ... 9-ish.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i'll be there partying until i have to go home and go to bed ... 9-ish. :smile:


I would've thought the nursing home would make you be back by 8.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I would've thought the nursing home would make you be back by 8.


i know one of the nurses. :wink:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i know one of the nurses. :wink:


He is one of the nurses!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> He is one of the nurses!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, he just likes to wear the white dress and hat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i know one of the nurses. :wink:


the one that empties your bed pan? or the one that changes your depends?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> the one that empties your bed pan? or the one that changes your depends?


The big fat one that gets so mad when he steals her uniform out of her locker.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, Nurse Ratchett.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the one that lets me stay out late and party.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> oh, Nurse Ratchett.


I imagine that there are some mean little snake kissing kids running around Texas City somewhere.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i know one of the nurses. :wink:


So, nine o'clock is enema time? :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Too many options to choose from Tiny. Can you narrow the pole down some. I'm confused.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> No, he just likes to wear the white dress and hat.


And he likes those SAS shoes too.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Melon said:


> Too many options to choose from Tiny. Can you narrow the pole down some. I'm confused.


Just pick #1, we all know that you don't have anyone to bring. :spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Just pick #1, we all know that you don't have anyone to bring. :spineyes:


Says the man who can't even bring his own self.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Says the man who can't even bring his own self.


Quit High-Jacking Tiny's thread...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

slopoke said:


> So, nine o'clock is enema time? :slimer:


no, that's when i have to take all of my psychotropic meds. i've been diagnosed as schizophrenic, delusional, and homicidal. i should be fine until 9:00, though.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Quit High-Jacking Tiny's thread...


Nope. Tiny is my official thread-starter. He starts 'em, I hijack 'em.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Nope. Tiny is my official thread-starter. He starts 'em, I hijack 'em.


Dan's not gonna like that!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

good lord man - make sure you take those meds.

you wouldn't want the schizophrenia to cross with the others...you might take yourself hostage at gunpoint and demand a ransom..."or the big guy gets it"


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> So, nine o'clock is enema time? :slimer:


He's obviously not getting enemas... he still full of $%^.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> no, that's when i have to take all of my psychotropic meds. i've been diagnosed as schizophrenic, delusional, and homocidal. i should be fine until 9:00, though.


And that's when all tha fun starts? I'll bring a camara. Between your issues and 'Goddess's reported tendancies to lose articles of clothing, I'm gonna get lot's of material!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> no, that's when i have to take all of my psychotropic meds. i've been diagnosed as schizophrenic, delusional, and homocidal. i should be fine until 9:00, though.


Tiny do you have a horse trailer? We may need to lock some of them up before the night is over. I can start a list with 2 or 3 names on it now .


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Dan's not gonna like that!!!


Dan's my backup. He's kinda falling down on the job. Kind of a one-hit wonder.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's raining.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> no, that's when i have to take all of my psychotropic meds. i've been diagnosed as schizophrenic, delusional, and homicidal. i should be fine until 9:00, though.


I'm pretty sure someone will have a extra straight jacket you can borrow! :slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Dan's my backup. He's kinda falling down on the job. Kind of a one-hit wonder.


I think we skeered him and everytime he logs in and finds us, he just logs out and goes and does something meaningful!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's raining.


It ain't raining here. Quit peeing straight up.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> good lord man - make sure you take those meds.
> 
> you wouldn't want the schizophrenia to cross with the others...you might take yourself hostage at gunpoint and demand a ransom..."*or the big guy gets it"*


well, at least you'll be safe.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> I'm pretty sure someone will have a extra straight jacket you can borrow! :slimer::slimer::slimer:


I'll be breakin' outa mine around 4pm. And there's no way ya'll are gonna get me back in it. :bounce:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It ain't raining here. Quit peeing straight up.


http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...&lightning=0&smooth=0&showlabels=1&rainsnow=0


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...&lightning=0&smooth=0&showlabels=1&rainsnow=0


That proves my point, doofus. LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...&lightning=0&smooth=0&showlabels=1&rainsnow=0


That just says that me, you, Melon and 'Spout are gettin' some!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> That just says that me, you, Melon and 'Spout are gettin' some!


I seriously doubt it. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> I seriously doubt it. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> That just says that me, you, Melon and 'Spout are gettin' some!


She's not.......


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Ya'll will have to excuse me. *My *nurse is here. And it's time for my little nap.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Why hasn't catchy rsvp'd? Hmmmmm?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Why hasn't catchy rsvp'd? Hmmmmm?


Maybe he's takin' a nap!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Maybe he's takin' a nap!


I think he's just runnin' his mouth and he won't actually show up.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a Tiny?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> What's a Tiny?


Do you REALLY want me to go there, Mike?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Why hasn't catchy rsvp'd? Hmmmmm?





slopoke said:


> Maybe he's takin' a nap!





txgoddess said:


> I think he's just runnin' his mouth and he won't actually show up.


Done, shut yo pie holes!!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Done, shut yo pie holes!!!!!


'Bout time. Who ya bringing with ya?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> 'Bout time. Who ya bringing with ya?


Mike! Lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Mike! Lol


He's already RSVP'd, you goober.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> He's already RSVP'd, you goober.


Bawaaahh! 'Goddess said goober! :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> He's already RSVP'd, you goober.





slopoke said:


> Bawaaahh! 'Goddess said goober! :slimer:


Dayum, talk about a Mouse in the Pocket! :brew:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Mike! Lol


So Mike is bringing MC and you are bringing Mike and who is bringing Gilbert?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

OK......here's the deal.....MC will be there already...CSF is meeting me at the boat ramp to go fishing....we will then proceed to fish........we will then put the boat back on the trailer.......CSF will then follow me to the fish fry........txgoofess should be good and sauced up by the time we get there.......CSF will pose with said sauced one while s l o p o k e takes some compromising pics.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> So Mike is bringing MC and you are bringing Mike and who is bringing Gilbert?


immigration


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> OK......here's the deal.....MC will be there already...CSF is meeting me at the boat ramp to go fishing....we will then proceed to fish........we will then put the boat back on the trailer.......CSF will then follow me to the fish fry........txgoofess should be good and sauced up by the time we get there.......*CSF will pose with said sauced one *while s l o p o k e takes some compromising pics.


There ain't enough whiskey in Kentucky to get me that sauced up.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> There ain't enough whiskey in Kentucky to get me that sauced up.


But txgoofus,you drink that Canadian Krapp! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> But txgoofus,you drink that Canadian Krapp! :slimer:


You think there's more whiskey in Canada than there is in Kentucky?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> immigration


That just ain't right!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You think there's more whiskey in Canada than there is in Kentucky?


I know that there are more people with three teeth and all in the wrong places in Kentucky than in Canada! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I know that there are more people with three teeth and all in the wrong places in Kentucky than in Canada! :biggrin:


Well, I guarantee there's not enough EVERCLEAR made ANYWHERE to get me sauced up enough to be in a compromising position with you...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Well, I guarantee there's not enough EVERCLEAR made ANYWHERE to get me sauced up enough to be in a compromising position with you...


Whew,i'm dayumd relieved! LEAVE YOUR SHOVEL AT HOME!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Whew,i'm dayumd relieved! LEAVE YOUR SHOVEL AT HOME!


It's too hot and the ground's too hard. You're safe for now.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Whew,i'm dayumd relieved! LEAVE YOUR SHOVEL AT HOME!


What's she gonna use to eat with then?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> What's she gonna use to eat with then?


You are runnin' neck and neck with catchy as to who's gonna get their *** kicked first.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> There ain't enough whiskey in Kentucky to get me that sauced up.


it's a good thing that we're in TX, then.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> it's a good thing that we're in TX, then.


Why? You wanna watch?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

depends on who I'd be watching...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You are runnin' neck and neck with catchy as to who's gonna get their *** kicked first.


Hot air bag! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> depends on who I'd be watching...


Ewwww... freak.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hot air bag! :slimer:


To know me is to love me.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've been called worse.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> I've been called worse.


Not by me... yet.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Not by me... yet.


Come to me...............


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Why? You wanna watch?


I do! I repeat. I will watch!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I've been called worse.





txgoddess said:


> Not by me... yet.


Trust me on this one, she has lot's worse!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I do! I repeat. I will watch!


LOL... gross, slopoke. You gotta get a dvd player and upgrade your tastes.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... gross, slopoke. You gotta get a dvd player and upgrade your tastes.


Yeah. I really should get out more. But they won't let me! I had to save up a lot of good behavior passes to rsvp for this one.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Come to me...............


I don't follow orders.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Yeah. I really should get out more. But they won't let me! I had to save up a lot of good behavior passes to rsvp for this one.


Maybe you should move to the same treatment center as MC. If they'll let him out, they'll let anyone out.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... gross, slopoke. You gotta get a dvd player and upgrade your tastes.


Did you put Crappieman down for thuh night?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Did you put Crappieman down for thuh night?


He's been farming on FarmTown and now I think he went upstairs to take a shower.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Did you put Crappieman down for thuh night?


With a baseball bat...


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Did you put Crappieman down for thuh night?


Nope I am still here.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Maybe you should move to the same treatment center as MC. If they'll let him out, they'll let anyone out.


Yeah. I really need to pow wow with the Biggun. I hear he's got tha hookup! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> Nope I am still here.


HEY! Get in the shower! It's past your bedtime!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> With a baseball bat...


I don't think so Mike. LOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> HEY! Get in the shower! It's past your bedtime!


he needs to wash off all of that sand


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> he needs to wash off all of that sand


Jealousy is so unbecoming.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Against all better judgement, I allowed my 11yr. old to stand over my shoulder for about two minutes. 

From the mouths of babes:

"Daddy, who's that guy"? "That's catchysumfishy, son. See his name right there?" "Wow, he's got that cool motorcycle? It's cool, cuz it's got pockets on the side"!

"Who's this guy"? "That's Txgoddess, son". "He's a gurrrlll"? "That's tha rumor". "Then why does she have gang signs on her name, is she bad"? "Cuz that's just how she rolls"! "I'll bet she get's in lot's of trouble". "You have no idea, son"!

:biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> he needs to wash off all of that sand


sounds like he was beached,.....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Against all better judgement, I allowed my 11yr. old to stand over my shoulder for about two minutes.
> 
> From the mouths of babes:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I'm all ghetto.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Against all better judgement, I allowed my 11yr. old to stand over my shoulder for about two minutes.
> 
> From the mouths of babes:
> 
> ...


You must spread some reputation around before giving it to slopoke again.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> sounds like he was beached,.....


someone was


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I don't think so Mike. LOL


Hey Jason, we just worry about you! :cop:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to slopoke again.


gave him some right before your post,..:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> someone was


I guess I'm gonna hafta start a fan club for the three stooges. MC, MWB, and Catchy... I guess slopoke can be Shemp.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hey tiny... you got 11 people showing up now bro.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey Jason, we just worry about you! :cop:


Right but I guess its good someone does.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I guess I'm gonna hafta start a fan club for the three stooges. MC, MWB, and Catchy... I guess slopoke can be Shemp.


Poke, you just crossed over-welcome! :slimer:

Goddess is Gangsta !:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I guess I'm gonna hafta start a fan club for the three stooges. MC, MWB, and Catchy... I guess slopoke can be Shemp.


Best think Mo! :biggrin: Or jus' maybe Curly. nnnyanknnnyanknnnyank


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Best think Mo! :biggrin: Or jus' maybe Curly. nnnyanknnnyanknnnyank


I think you all should be curly.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> hey tiny... you got 11 people showing up now bro.


Better use some more toes!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey Jason, we just worry about you! :cop:


We really do! Some of tha things we've seen from tha tree could get Adult Protective Services involved!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> hey tiny... you got 11 people showing up now bro.


18.....7 are bringing 2=14....4 are coming alone.....18


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> nnnyanknnnyanknnnyank


Got sand in your craw ??? :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> 18.....7 are bringing 2=14....4 are coming alone.....18


Wow. That's impressive... coming from you.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

For those that asked - I ain't going.

unless Tiny want to move the whole shindig to Caddo Lake.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Better use some more toes!


Has to be able to see them first,..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> hey tiny... you got 11 people showing up now bro.





mwb007 said:


> 18.....7 are bringing 2=14....4 are coming alone.....18


Plus Tiny and thuh last minute lurkers!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Plus Tiny and thuh last minute lurkers!


So about 100. LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> Has to be able to see them first,..


That could be a problem for me. I'll jus' let 007 do tha countin'. I use my hands to count beers, and usually after 10 I jus' lose count anyway. :redface:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> That could be a problem for me. I'll jus' let 007 do tha countin'. I use my hands to count beers, and usually after 10 I jus' lose count anyway. :redface:


LOL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> That could be a problem for me. I'll jus' let 007 do tha countin'. I use my hands to count beers, and usually after 10 I jus' lose count anyway. :redface:


Lightweight.......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, my minions, I am going to retire to my boudoir. I shall speak to you all in the morning. Have no impure thoughts of me while I'm gone.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> For those that asked - I ain't going.
> 
> unless Tiny want to move the whole shindig to Caddo Lake.


What's at Caddo Lake? Its not salt water so there are no specks in it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Lightweight.......


Not everyone can drink 10 cases, you lush.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Not everyone can drink 10 cases, you lush.


Of Busche at that! Cheap Bastage.....:rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Of Busche at that! Cheap Bastage.....:rotfl:


Better'n his usual brand... white cans with BEER in black letters.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Y'all can have all the beer you want I will stick with the good stuff.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Well, my minions, I am going to retire to my boudoir. I shall speak to you all in the morning. Have no impure thoughts of me while I'm gone.


I'll just go ahead and take my spot in tha tree. I promise to call A.P.S.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I just go ahead and take my spot in tha tree. I promise not to call A.P.S.


So that means you are not looking out for me!!!h:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> Y'all can have all the beer you want I will stick with the good stuff.


I like both. That's why I always lose count. Sometimes one is really two! :brew::rybka:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> So that means you are not looking out for me!!!h:


Just don't shoot me! :redface:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

slopoke said:


> I'll just go ahead and take my spot in tha tree. I promise to call A.P.S.


Fixed it forya! hwell:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> So that means you are not looking out for me!!!h:


He's looking in AT you!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Just don't shoot me! :redface:


Ok just don't sit close to anyone else.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Just don't shoot me! :redface:


He's not gonna shoot. He keeps the guns hidden.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> He's looking in AT you!!


 Not at me I am on the couch.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Well, my minions, I am going to retire to my boudoir. I shall speak to you all in the morning. Have no impure thoughts of me while I'm gone.


None what so ever! Night Marry ellen.....

Anyone remember of playing in the "Sand box"? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> He's not gonna shoot. He keeps the guns hidden.


Do his "guns" ever come out? Or do you keep "them" on a leash too?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Fixed it forya! hwell:


Thanks


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> Ok just don't sit close to anyone else.


Gotya! :wink: Hope your aim is good. I'm tha fat one with tha Elvis doo.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Do his "guns" ever come out? Or do you keep "them" on a leash too?


I keep em the same place I keep yours. In a jar on the shelf.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Do his "guns" ever come out? Or do you keep "them" on a leash too?


Yes it comes out and no I am not on a leash!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Do his "guns" ever come out? Or do you keep "them" on a leash too?


just a "spotters" gun anyway,..


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes it comes out and no I am not on a leash!


LOL,.. sounds like ya hit the end of the chain !! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor Tiny... every morning when he gets up, there's 100 new posts.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> LOL,.. sounds like ya hit the end of the chain !! :rotfl:


she did say it was kinda like a chain..........good for pullin and not for pushin.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> What's at Caddo Lake? Its not salt water so there are no specks in it.


my GF's sister has a house there.

believe me, it's hard to tear me away from saltwater.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> she did say it was kinda like a chain..........good for pullin and not for pushin.


Michael Wayne! Don't make me call your mother!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Poor Tiny... every morning when he gets up, there's 100 new posts.


gives him something to do at work...not like he does anything else there.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Poor Tiny... every morning when he gets up, there's 100 new posts.


That abacus he uses to count with should render him useless for hours !


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> That abacus he uses to count with should render him useless for hours !


I didnt realize there were hours when he WASN'T.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> she did say it was kinda like a chain..........good for pullin and not for pushin.


He's been standin' too close to me in tha tree, I tellya. I'm gonna end up a victim on 'Cops'!:cop:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> she did say it was kinda like a chain..........good for pullin and not for pushin.


LOL,...I gotta spread some around first, sheeesh !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> He's been standin' too close to me in tha tree, I tellya. I'm gonna end up a victim on 'Cops'!:cop:


That's some bad company you got there, pokey


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

DANO said:


> That abacus he uses to count with should render him useless for hours !


he knows how to count?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Alright, i'm brangin my wife and she is on the heavy side of heavy so ya'll try not to poke fun. I'm gonna swing by the car wash and give her a quick clean-up and try to shave her chins so please be nice to her! Notice only a Solo seat on thuh H O G cuz she weighs too much to ride on it! BE NICE!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Alright, i'm brangin my wife and she is on the heavy side of heavy so ya'll try not to poke fun. I'm gonna swing by the car wash and give her a quick clean-up and try to shave her chins so please be nice to her! Notice only a Solo seat on thuh H O G cuz she weighs too much to ride on it! BE NICE!!!!


I just printed your post so I can show her when I see her.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Alright, i'm brangin my wife and she is on the heavy side of heavy so ya'll try not to poke fun. I'm gonna swing by the car wash and give her a quick clean-up and try to shave her chins so please be nice to her! Notice only a Solo seat on thuh H O G cuz she weighs too much to ride on it! BE NICE!!!!


So is she going fishing with y'all?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> That's some bad company you got there, pokey


Hey, at least he's seen StarWars. And had tha good taste to like it.

And he ain't got no gang signs in his signature.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> So is she going fishing with y'all?


I don't think that I can sacrifice the cooler space.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I just printed your post so I can show her when I see her.


Good, maybe she'll back away from thuh Dayumd trough and shave every once in a while! Grit's ain't cheap! I said be nice......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Hey, at least he's seen StarWars. And had tha good taste to like it.
> 
> And he ain't got no gang signs in his signature.


So a male (we hope) Star Wars geek with an afflicted avatar is better company than a female psychopath? What are y'all doin'? Bumpin' laser swords?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Alright, i'm brangin my wife and she is on the heavy side of heavy so ya'll try not to poke fun. I'm gonna swing by the car wash and give her a quick clean-up and try to shave her chins so please be nice to her! Notice only a Solo seat on thuh H O G cuz she weighs too much to ride on it! BE NICE!!!!





crappieman32175 said:


> So is she going fishing with y'all?


007 better add some ballasts to the boat,.... Captain! Captain! Were giving her all she's got !!! :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Alright, i'm brangin my wife and she is on the heavy side of heavy so ya'll try not to poke fun. I'm gonna swing by the car wash and give her a quick clean-up and try to shave her chins so please be nice to her! Notice only a Solo seat on thuh H O G cuz she weighs too much to ride on it! BE NICE!!!!





crappieman32175 said:


> So is she going fishing with y'all?





mwb007 said:


> I don't think that I can sacrifice the cooler space.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Be nice Catchy. I'm sure that she is a very nice and patient woman. I mean cuz, well, you know.......................


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> So is she going fishing with y'all?





mwb007 said:


> I don't think that I can sacrifice the cooler space.


Tell 'em Mike ! Hayell naw she ain't going with us she is too dayumd big and she eats all of the bait!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Be nice Catchy. I'm sure that she is a very nice and patient woman. I mean cuz, well, you know.......................


She'd have to be a MENTAL patient to put up with him.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tell 'em Mike ! Hayell naw she ain't going with us she is too dayumd big and she eats all of the bait!


So that is where all my bait has been going too. I will have to keep a eye on txgoddess next time she goes fishing with me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tell 'em Mike ! Hayell naw she ain't going with us she is too dayumd big and she eats all of the bait!


She eats plastic?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> So that is where all my bait has been going too. I will have to keep a eye on txgoddess next time she goes fishing with me.


I know that you're probably not aware... but when you actually CATCH fish, you have to use more than one shrimp per day.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> She eats plastic?


She *is* plastic.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> So a male (we hope) Star Wars geek with an afflicted avatar is better company than a female psychopath? What are y'all doin'? Bumpin' laser swords?


Hey! Who's a geek? And who's avatar is afflicted?

And psychopath? Seems like sucha......soft word.......for someone that's always returning videotapes without watchin' em.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tell 'em Mike ! Hayell naw she ain't going with us she is too dayumd big and she eats all of the bait!





crappieman32175 said:


> So that is where all my bait has been going too. I will have to keep a eye on txgoddess next time she goes fishing with me.


No playing in the sandbox for you !!:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Hey! Who's a geek? And who's avatar is afflicted?
> 
> And psychopath? Seems like sucha......soft word.......for someone that's always returning videotapes without watchin' em.


Would you like to see my business card?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> She eats plastic?


hide your "gulps" !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Hey! Who's a geek? And who's avatar is afflicted?
> 
> And psychopath? Seems like sucha......soft word.......for someone that's always returning videotapes without watchin' em.


And I was referring to Mike's gay **** darth vader avatar.. and you're both geeks.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> So that is where all my bait has been going too. I will have to keep a eye on txgoddess next time she goes fishing with me.


:rotfl:

I would. I'm bettin' she's Dirty Sallyin' ya every time you turn your back on 'er to cast!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Would you like to see my business card?


Naw,.. you've been giving us the business here long enough. :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> Naw,.. you've been giving us the business here long enough. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> And I was referring to Mike's gay **** darth vader avatar.. and you're both geeks.


That's off of an Iron Maiden album cover missy.........you should see the one I use on ST.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> And I was referring to Mike's gay **** darth vader avatar.. and you're both geeks.


Oh. Thank you!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> So is she going fishing with y'all?





mwb007 said:


> I don't think that I can sacrifice the cooler space.





mwb007 said:


> She eats plastic?


Oh and that's not a fraction of it-i purchased a brand new F-350 King Ranch edition and while i was in the office writing thuh check for it she ate half of the passenger side seat "she could still smell the scent of blood on it"!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> That's off of an Iron Maiden album cover missy.........you should see the one I use on ST.


Oooh... doesn't iron maiden sing the gay national anthem?


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

Not to throw this thread off, but Scout and I just may show up. However, .... I want to eat the fish fresh out of the oil, or off the grill, HOT CRISP YUM, I dont like fish a couple hours old since frying. Will still eat it, just not our fav.... Will bring a side dish too, something like stuffed eggs. Had a great time that time Tiny, you all are good company and good folks. 

sb:>


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

small bites said:


> Not to throw this thread off, but Scout and I just may show up. However, .... I want to eat the fish fresh out of the oil, or off the grill, HOT CRISP YUM, I dont like fish a couple hours old since frying. Will still eat it, just not our fav.... Will bring a side dish too, something like stuffed eggs. Had a great time that time Tiny, you all are good company and good folks.
> 
> sb:>


RSVP on the poll and PM him. He ain't never gonna find your post in all this rambling. LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh and that's not a fraction of it-i purchased a brand new F-350 King Ranch edition and while i was in the office writing thuh check for it she ate half of the passenger side seat "she could still smell the scent of blood on it"!


Well, did you ever get your seat back? You aren't makin' tha poor gurl ride in tha bed are ya?h:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Oooh... doesn't iron maiden sing the gay national anthem?


I'm pretty sure that whistlindixie sings that.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, dangit. I seriously gotta get to bed. Y'all are keeping me up past my bedtime and I'll be cranky tomorrow.

GOODNIGHT!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Well, did you ever get your seat back? You aren't makin' tha poor gurl ride in tha bed are ya?h:


It's thuh only place she will fit!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good night y'all


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> RSVP on the poll and PM him. He ain't never gonna find your post in all this rambling. LOL


Says tha Evil Highjacker with gang signs! :slimer:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Alright, dangit. I seriously gotta get to bed. Y'all are keeping me up past my bedtime and I'll be cranky tomorrow.
> 
> GOODNIGHT!


I'm out too!! L8!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> I'm pretty sure that whistlindixie sings that.


He jus' needs a..................hug!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I'm pretty sure that whistlindixie sings that.





slopoke said:


> He jus' needs a..................hug!


Yup I totally agree! Poke , are you still tryin your best sweet talk on him?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Yup I totally agree! Poke , are you still tryin your best sweet talk on him?


I always thought that I was purty persuasive, but he ain't said. Maybe he takes all of this internet bluster too seriously. :wink:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I always thought that I was purty persuasive, but he ain't said. Maybe he takes all of this internet bluster too seriously. :wink:


TXGOOFUS is gonna be mighty crabby today-even worse than normal!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> TXGOOFUS is gonna be mighty crabby today-even worse than normal!


And you're gonna be dead if you keep it up!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> And you're gonna be dead if you keep it up!!!


Now Mrs. Darlene,why all of this Hostility?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now Mrs. Darlene,why all of this Hostility?


Cuz I know her very well.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Cuz I know her very well.


Ain't Skeered! I've known plenty of hot air bag women that talked smack about kicken Men's arses-all smack and no back!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Ain't Skeered! I've known plenty of hot air bag women that talked smack about kicken Men's arses-all smack and no back!


Don't count on it this time.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Don't count on it this time.


Not to worry , i'll have my extremely overweight wife just sit on her!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not to worry , i'll have my extremely overweight wife just sit on her!


Keep on talking smack about your wife cuz I guarantee Elaine is printing it out and will have it at the fish fry to entertain your wife with.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Keep on talking smack about your wife cuz I guarantee Elaine is printing it out and will have it at the fish fry to entertain your wife with.


Brang it, with a little salt and pepper it will give her something to snack on!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Ain't Skeered! I've known plenty of hot air bag women that talked smack about kicken Men's arses-all smack and no back!


I don't think that she's talkin' 'bout tha kind you can jus' pull tha plug and let tha air out of. 
Careful Bud, I think they're takin' notes onya! Thaze all evil. And stuff. :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I don't think that she's talkin' 'bout tha kind you can jus' pull tha plug and let tha air out of.
> Careful Bud, I think they're takin' notes onya! Thaze all evil. And stuff. :slimer:


LMAO POKE, their threats are idle to me!!!!! She is what she is "Gigantic" !


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Peeps ,please pole-up so Mr. Tiny can get a better count! It won't be a drunken free for all "until the sun goes down" Lol! I'm sure the fish and company will be great!

Tiny,how many do you have so far not including the few that have poled-up?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this is getting exciting. :dance:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Thaze all evil. And stuff. :slimer:


Shuddy-up


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> this is getting exciting. :dance:


You mean all of the Extra fried fish?  J/K Geeelbert 007 say's nothing but great things about you!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I see y'all have been productive in my absence. I'm gonna smack you twice, catchy... once for me and once for darlene.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I see y'all have been productive in my absence. I'm gonna smack you twice, catchy... once for me and once for darlene.


Oh yeah, i'm getting all warm and tingly!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Keep on talking smack about your wife cuz I guarantee Elaine is printing it out and will have it at the fish fry to entertain your wife with.


I'm compiling a nice little booklet for mrs. catchy.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm compiling a nice little booklet for mrs. catchy.


She will be too busy eating to worry about this menial kruddo! Do NOT get your hand in front of her when around food! Fair Warning......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> She will be too busy eating to worry about this menial kruddo! Do NOT get your hand in front of her when around food! Fair Warning......


I'll just have her sit on you while I pull out your fingernails with a pair of pliers.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm gonna smack you twice, catchy... once for me and once for darlene.


I would appreciate that.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> I would appreciate that.


I would watch that.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'll just have her sit on you while I pull out your fingernails with a pair of pliers.


Won't happen, i've got that covered-all i have to do is keep some food with me and when she starts at me i will throw some in your direction!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I would watch that.


Me too I was going to try and help the poor man out but I will just sit back with you poke and watch this.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Won't happen, i've got that covered-all i have to do is keep some food with me and when she starts at me i will throw some in your direction!


I'll just pour a little bacon grease on you and watch her do the dirty work for me.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> I would appreciate that.


My pleasure.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Me too I was going to try and help the poor man out but I will just sit back with you poke and watch this.


Go ahead Traitor's, i'll toss some food in your direction too!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Me too I was going to try and help the poor man out but I will just sit back with you poke and watch this.


The children are catching on all except for the one still in diapers. :headknock


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> The children are catching on all except for the one still in diapers. :headknock


Won't Nevuh Happen Neithuh!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Go ahead Traitor's, i'll toss some food in your direction too!


You can't carry that much food around with you all night. At some point you will run out.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> The children are catching on all except for the one still in diapers. :headknock


.........with side pockets.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Catchy, do you wear a helmet when you ride the bike?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Catchy, do you wear a helmet when you ride the bike?


Nope, that's why i'm the way i am!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Catchy, do you wear a helmet when you ride the bike?


No his head is to big to fit in a helmet!LOL


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Catchy, do you wear a helmet when you ride the bike?


That's not his bike, just one he took a pic of. He does wear a helmet in his high chair though.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> That's not his bike, just one he took a pic of. He does wear a helmet in his high chair though.


He's required to wear a white helmet at ALL times.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Catchy, do you wear a helmet when you ride the bike?





catchysumfishy said:


> Nope, that's why i'm the way i am!





RC's Mom said:


> That's not his bike, just one he took a pic of. He does wear a helmet in his high chair though.


Talk to Trodery, it looks popp'n next to thuh pimp'n jeep!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Talk to Trodery, it looks popp'n next to thuh pimp'n jeep!


Trodery is almost as retarded as you are!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> That's not his bike, just one he took a pic of. He does wear a helmet in his high chair though.


It's juss an ole beater bike,ain't nutt'n special! Now my high chair, that's a whole different story!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Trodery is almost as retarded as you are!


Hey, leave Trodery alone he's "Spacial"!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey, leave Trodery alone he's "Spacial"!


He's also skeered.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> He's also skeered.


Nope, you have him confused with someone else! That litle ole Trodery is a Cocky little cat! He don't take no caca!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nope, that's why i'm the way i am!


I was gonna suggest that you wear one, bike or not. And jus' keep it on! 
I'll bringya a straw to suck your beer through, cuz it looks like your gonna be flingin' all of yo food from tha highchair!

See. I got your back. :dance:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nope, you have him confused with someone else! That litle ole Trodery is a Cocky little cat! He don't take no caca!


Nope, I'm not confused. Have you seen him around here lately?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I was gonna suggest that you wear one, bike or not. And jus' keep it on!
> I'll bringya a straw to suck your beer through, cuz it looks like your gonna be flingin' all of yo food from tha highchair!
> 
> See. I got your back. :dance:


Must spread some Rep.around Yada,Yada,yada! :wink:

I don't want you behind me , i want you out somewhere's in front of me so i can keep my 1 good eye on ya! You team up with thuh gruesum twosum too much! :wink:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Nope, I'm not confused. Have you seen here around lately?


Watch out , here he comes......!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> You team up with thuh gruesum twosum too much! :wink:


He's a smart man. You tha dummy!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Must spread some Rep.around Yada,Yada,yada! :wink:
> 
> I don't want you behind me , i want you out somewhere's in front of me so i can keep my 1 good eye on ya! You team up with thuh gruesum twosum too much! :wink:


Ahh man! Why's it gotta be like that? I'm jus' tryin' to look out forya.

And hedge my bets!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

There you suckas go draggin me into the mud wif ya'll! I'll have ya'll know I have actually been workin ALL THIS WEEK trying to drag some business into this place so we don't have to lay anyone else off so please excuse me if I have not been keeping the peanut gallery entertained 

I may need to hire some mentally challenged homeless person to take care of my 2cool activities... one person like that would surely keep these dang slow 2cool wemen in line 


By the way...you girls leave my buddy Catchy alone.... I'll have to send one of my New York Italian friends in here to take care of ya'll if you go to roughing up Catchy too much.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> There you suckas go draggin me into the mud wif ya'll! I'll have ya'll know I have actually been workin ALL THIS WEEK trying to drag some business into this place so we don't have to lay anyone else off so please excuse me if I have not been keeping the peanut gallery entertained
> 
> I may need to hire some mentally challenged homeless person to take care of my 2cool activities... one person like that would surely keep these dang slow 2cool wemen in line


You don't need to hire anybody, 007 will work for beer!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> There you suckas go draggin me into the mud wif ya'll! I'll have ya'll know I have actually been workin ALL THIS WEEK trying to drag some business into this place so we don't have to lay anyone else off so please excuse me if I have not been keeping the peanut gallery entertained
> 
> I may need to hire some mentally challenged homeless person to take care of my 2cool activities... one person like that would surely keep these dang slow 2cool wemen in line


Catchy is about as mentally challenged as they come and he can't keep us in line. What makes you think a homeless one can?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> You don't need to hire anybody, 007 will work for beer!


I don't have enough money to keep Mike supplied with beer and his other requirements.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> He's a smart man. You tha dummy!


Now Mr's. darlene, why ya gotta go and start name call'n-you ain't gunna get me tuh call Pokey a dummy! I juss ain't skeered "especially of a lil ole popkorn fart like you! :wink:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> There you suckas go draggin me into the mud wif ya'll! I'll have ya'll know I have actually been workin ALL THIS WEEK trying to drag some business into this place so we don't have to lay anyone else off so please excuse me if I have not been keeping the peanut gallery entertained
> 
> I may need to hire some mentally challenged homeless person to take care of my 2cool activities... one person like that would surely keep these dang slow 2cool wemen in line
> 
> By the way...you girls leave my buddy Catchy alone.... I'll have to send one of my New York Italian friends in here to take care of ya'll if you go to roughing up Catchy too much.


I'll watch that too!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now Mr's. darlene, why ya gotta go and start name call'n-you ain't gunna get me tuh call Pokey a dummy! I juss ain't skeered "especially of a lil ole popkorn fart like you! :wink:


Dude I could take you with one arm tied behind my back!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> By the way...you girls leave my buddy Catchy alone.... I'll have to send one of my New York Italian friends in here to take care of ya'll if you go to roughing up Catchy too much.


So you are admitting that you can't do it yourself?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Catchy is about as mentally challenged as they come and he can't keep us in line. What makes you think a homeless one can?


And there's a good chance that he'll be homeless after the party too. I'm scared for him that momma's gonna tear him a new one!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> I don't have enough money to keep Mike supplied with beer and his other requirements.


OK then...Catchy is available, but you will need to keep him supplied in bibs to catch his constant drooling.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> So you are admitting that you can't do it yourself?


I have WORK to do woman....you remember what that is like right? You know, the days before you discovered 2cool :dance:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> And there's a good chance that he'll be homeless after the party too. I'm scared for him that momma's gonna tear him a new one!


Geeez, she just peeked over my shoulder and read this then everything went black for a minute! Where is that dayumd helmet......sad_smiles


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> I have WORK to do woman....you remember what that is like right? You know, the days before you discovered 2cool :dance:


I vaguely remember something like that...


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Pure, unadulterated jibba jabba!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Dude I could take you with one arm tied behind my back!!


Dudette i'll put you in a Double Barreled Chicken Wang so fast it will make yo head spin! With Cajun's good wishes only....:biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya'll keep quite....I'm off to go across town for another meeting!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Pure, unadulterated jibba jabba!


Mucho wirri-wirri! :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> Ya'll keep quite....I'm off to go across town for another meeting!


Which really means.... "I'm off to go across town for my weekly ECT treatment and medication update"


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Dudette i'll put you in a Double Barreled Chicken Wang so fast it will make yo head spin! With Cajun's good wishes only....:biggrin:


Goat head, then you can come over to the house and take my place. :rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> Ya'll keep quite....I'm off to go across town for another meeting!


How come yore little green lite is still on?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Goat head, then you can come over to the house and take my place. :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Goat head, then you can come over to the house and take my place. :rotfl:


Excellent, me and RC can go do sum fishin! Cajun Bob sho does some goooood cook'n!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Trodery take it easy with that word work. I work really hard to keep from doing any real work.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Excellent, me and RC can go do sum fishin! Cajan Bob sho does some goooood cook'n!


Theys gonna be a little more involved than jess fishing and eating!:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Excellent, me and RC can go do sum fishin! Cajan Bob sho does some goooood cook'n!


LOL... and he prolly wants some good lovin' for that good cookin'


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... and he prolly wants some good lovin' for that good cookin'


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> LOL... and he prolly wants some good lovin' for that good cookin'


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


>





catchysumfishy said:


>


Looky there Goddess you shore did make the mouthy ones get quiet!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Pure, unadulterated jibba jabba!


And you are still hangin' out here, huh!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Now I know how Tiny feels.........I finish the fence and go to the airport and back and there's 15 pages of useless drivel.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Now I know how Tiny feels.........I finish the fence and go to the airport and back and there's 15 pages of useless drivel.


Yeah, but I almost had you a job with Trod in exchange for beer!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Now I know how Tiny feels.........I finish the fence and go to the airport and back and there's 15 pages of useless drivel.


Look back two pages Mike, they have been running you in thuh ground! :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Look back two pages Mike, they have been running you in thuh ground! :biggrin:


It'll take a little more than that.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Look back two pages Mike, they have been running you in thuh ground! :biggrin:


Tattletale.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Looky there Goddess you shore did make the mouthy ones get quiet!!!


Got it covered, Freeport is just down thuh road! 
Red light district"!
:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Tattletale.


:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Look back two pages Mike, they have been running you in thuh ground! :biggrin:


Dude...that's pure BS*........*


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Dude...that's pure BS*........*


Have you expected anything different from Catchy?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Have you expected anything different from Catchy?


Naw, but I also know Mike prolly ani't gonna read this whole thread of junk either.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Naw, but I also know Mike prolly ani't gonna read this whole thread of junk either.


Mike can't read, anyway.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I've got the booklet ready...

You can view it here.

It's a rather large .pdf, so it may take a while to download... if you can't see it, let me know and I'll bring you a copy tomorrow!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Somebody's in trouble!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Somebody's in trouble!!


You ain't got much room to talk.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Gurl, that is perfect. I wish I was gonna be able to see her reaction AND the murder.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Gurl, that is perfect. I wish I was gonna be able to see her reaction AND the murder.


It prints out a lot better than it looks on the web. I'm gonna give her an archival copy for her divorce or defense lawyer. (whichever the case may be)


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You ain't got much room to talk.


Why? I've never said my ole lady was fat.

.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I've got the booklet ready...
> 
> You can view it here.
> 
> It's a rather large .pdf, so it may take a while to download... if you can't see it, let me know and I'll bring you a copy tomorrow!





mwb007 said:


> Somebody's in trouble!!





txgoddess said:


> It prints out a lot better than it looks on the web. I'm gonna give her an archival copy for her divorce or defense lawyer. (whichever the case may be)


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, it is what it is she is a LARD ARSE-put that in your little bookey! She just sat beside me and read the whole dayumd thing and she was laughing so hard she had tears rolling down her cheeks-Then she got HONGRY AGAIN!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey, it is what it is she is a LARD ARSE-put that in your little bookey! She just sat beside me and read the whole dayumd thing and she was laughing so hard she had tears rolling down her cheeks-Then she got HONGRY AGAIN!


She might kill you in your sleep.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> She might kill you in your sleep.


You mean i'm still alive? I thought she did that years ago!:slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> You mean i'm still alive? I thought she did that years ago!:slimer:


She should have.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> She should have.


I Agree!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> I Agree!


me too!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Gurl, that is perfect. I wish I was gonna be able to see her reaction AND the murder.


It just sounds like your hubbies let y'all beat them down! :slimer: Besides, she will only murder for food!!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> It just sounds like your hubbies let y'all beat them down! :slimer: Besides, she will only murder for food!!!!


Hey, you were the one that wanted to take my place at the house. Come on over, I gotta see this!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> She should have.


Now whadda ya think the chances are that she got close enough to him to read anything?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> She might kill you in your sleep.





catchysumfishy said:


> I Agree!





Gilbert said:


> me too!!!!


Any chance we could talk her out of it 'till late tomorrow? I'd like to get pitchers! :camera:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Now whadda ya think the chances are that she got close enough to him to read anything?


I dont think she exists... as more than a figment of catchy's imagination


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Any chance we could talk her out of it 'till late tomorrow? I'd like to get pitchers! :camera:


I swear. You are such a voyeur.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I swear. You are such a voyeur.


I'm a *very *naughty boy! :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I take we all can go by Tiny's any Saturday and he will be frying fish. Go back to the first post! lol

Now which Saturday? Hmmmm......stir! stir! stir!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I dont think she exists... as more than a figment of catchy's imagination


I love her Dearly, but she eats me outta house and home! Get ALL of thuh fish out-old bait too! I'm headed to thuh store to get another 50 lbs of Oats,that should get her through tomorrow-and don't say anything about the feed bag hanging from her head!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Melon said:


> Well I take we all can go by Tiny's any Saturday and he will be frying fish. Go back to the first post! lol
> 
> Now which Saturday? Hmmmm......stir! stir! stir!


Woo hoo! Party at Tiny's every Saturday!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Melon said:


> Well I take we all can go by Tiny's on Saturday and he will be frying fish.


Is Tiny having his annual fish fry or just cooking?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Any chance we could talk her out of it 'till late tomorrow? I'd like to get pitchers! :camera:


Brang Yer Camruh, she'll be there but don't get your camera too close to her during feeding time!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

see everyone tomorrow


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> see everyone tomorrow


Ite den Gilbert have a good one!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I swear. You are such a voyeur.


You drag him into it before he knows what hit him then you call him names over it! Such a black widow......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> You drag him into it before he knows what hit him then you call him names over it! Such a black widow......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Poke knew what he was getting into.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to the beach... any body want to ride in the Jeep


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> You drag him into it before he knows what hit him then you call him names over it! Such a black widow......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Just like she dragged me in to marriage
.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> Just like she dragged me in to marriage
> .


I figured she trapped you by offering you a free Jeep or something :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> I'm going to the beach... any body want to ride in the Jeep


Stop by and pick me up I am already at the beach.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> I'm going to the beach... any body want to ride in the Jeep


Threadjacker jacker!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a jeep?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> I figured she trapped you by offering you a free Jeep or something :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


It wasn't a jeep I got a boat!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Just like she dragged me in to marriage
> .


Lmao, she knocked you thuh _ _ _ _ out is what she did! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> What's a jeep?


Junker Everyone Else Pities


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> It wasn't a jeep I got a boat!!!!


I got the raw end of the deal.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> Stop by and pick me up I am already at the beach.


You want to ride over to San Luis pass wif me?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

trodery said:


> You want to ride over to San Luis pass wif me?


Sure


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> Sure


PM me your address and I'll come get ya!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

trodery said:


> PM me your address and I'll come get ya!


Sounds like "Beach Blanket Bingo" to me.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Sounds like "Beach Blanket Bingo" to me.


No we will leave that for you and MC.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> No we will leave that for you and MC.


There's not a blanket big enough for MC.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Sure


Oh, your fixin to work your arse off and get pimped out like a beeatch!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh, your fixin to work your arse off and get pimped out like a beeatch!


LOL...........sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> There's not a blanket big enough for MC.


Parachute maybe......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> There's not a blanket big enough for MC.


Y'all will just have to spoon.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Sure


I hope you like loud arse thumpin rap music too.....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

See you in a few Crappieman...I'm outta here!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> A spoon is too small...I need a shovel.


We know.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I got the raw end of the deal.


Jason,you stud you!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

trodery said:


> See you in a few Crappieman...I hope you're wearing heels.


Just when you think you know someone.:an4:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I, will not, be, going! BUt is soundslikefun:an4:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> You want to ride over to San Luis pass wif me?





crappieman32175 said:


> Sure





trodery said:


> PM me your address and I'll come get ya!





trodery said:


> LOL...........sssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!





trodery said:


> See you in a few Crappieman...I'm outta here!


Don't say i didn't try to warn ya Crappieman,Trod thinks that gay arsed green satin pimp hat is really cool and he WILL have it on his bald arsed head! There is NO beer in the pimp juice jeep and it won't go over 25 mph on a down hill run!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Crappieman carry a sidearm with you,trod is a cocky lil fart and he don't take caca off of nobody! Oh, and one more thing-he will try to grab your leg a lot and say hold on-i threw him out of the jeep three dayumd times over that krapola! Have a good time though :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Crappieman carry a sidearm with you,trod is a cocky lil fart and he don't take caca off of nobody! Oh, and one more thing-he will try to grab your leg a lot and say hold on-i threw him out of the jeep three dayumd times over that krapola! Have a good time though :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Thanks!!! LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> We know.


Keep on, little man.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I love her Dearly, but she eats me outta house and home! Get ALL of thuh fish out-old bait too! I'm headed to thuh store to get another 50 lbs of Oats,that should get her through tomorrow-and don't say anything about the feed bag hanging from her head!


You keep talkin' your cheet, but this is the 2nd time you have not responded to my question about your new "wifey" role with CajunBob....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Thanks!!! LOL


He cracked me thuh hayell up,every time we pulled someone out he hollered out 'You have just been Pimp Juiced" I think he actually had some stickers made up with that on it the color of his jeepy!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Keep on, little man.


Little? You'll see.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Jason will never be the same again.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Little? You'll see.


I don't need a display of your shortcomings.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Jason will never be the same again.


We already knew that.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> You keep talkin' your cheet, but this is the 2nd time you have not responded to my question about your new "wifey" role with CajunBob....


Are you gunna show up to thuh fry in your Hooters get-up or not?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Are you gunna show up to thuh fry in your Hooters get-up or not?


Hooters has a set size that they go by.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Hooters has a set size that they go by.


Considering that you've been banned from most of them in North America... you oughta know.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Are you gunna show up to thuh fry in your Hooters get-up or not?


Nope I be busy: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=221649


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Hooters has a set size that they go by.


Yep I got booted cuz they couldn't see the stage!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Considering that you've been banned from most of them in North America... you oughta know.


You're just jealous because they told you NO!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> Yep I got booted cuz they couldn't see the stage!!


I was guessing that the uniform probably fell off of you.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> You're just jealous because they told you NO!!!!


Pfffft. I make more money at the Ocean Cabaret.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Pfffft. I make more money at the Ocean Cabaret.


Here we go!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Pfffft. I make more money at the Ocean Cabaret.


It's only a 3' wide door to get in there..........I seriously doubt you made it in.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> Here we go!!!!!


You hush.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's only a 3' wide door to get in there..........I seriously doubt you made it in.


Figures that you'd know exactly how wide the door is.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Pfffft. I make more money at the Ocean Cabaret.


Duin What? Rollin thuh hoes when they exit?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Duin What? Rollin thuh hoes when they exit?


I'm a bouncer. I've kicked MWB's a** on more than one occasion.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

crappieman32175 said:


> Here we go!!!!!





txgoddess said:


> Figures that you'd know exactly how wide the door is.


are you two sitting next to each using 2cool to talk to each other?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Figures that you'd know exactly how wide the door is.


I have to know that they'll make it out the door kickin and screamin.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> are you two sitting next to each using 2cool to talk to each other?


Usually... but not right now. He's off pimpin with trodery.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> _*I'm a bouncer*_. I've kicked MWB's a** on more than one occasion.


Is that a description of the way you walk or what?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Is that a description of the way you walk or what?


Nah, I'm more of a waddler. Bouncy denotes an air of energy that I don't possess.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Usually... but not right now. He's off pimpin with trodery.


looking for a replacement?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> looking for a replacement?


We can only hope.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> We can only hope.


prayers sent


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I left a little somethin' for Catchy on page 5 of tha Friday Night Music Thread. I'm* sure *that he'll like it.

Dropped one for Trod and Crappieman on page 6. They should hold hands when they hear it.

:dance:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> prayers sent


Candles sent..........farts lit.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert's fixin' ta hit 50k. Somebody hit tha boy so he'll havta chnge his signature!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

gulps or live shrimp?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Gilbert's fixin' ta hit 50k. Somebody hit tha boy so he'll havta chnge his signature!


hit me bogart


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Gilbert's fixin' ta hit 50k. Somebody hit tha boy so he'll havta chnge his signature!


I've tried, but it won't let me give any greenies to anyone on this thread. lol. Says I gotta spread it around.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I've tried, but it won't let me give any greenies to anyone on this thread. lol. Says I gotta spread it around.


Don't go there! hwell:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a Gilbert?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> What's a Gilbert?


*smacks MWB upside da head.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> What's a Gilbert?


excellence :smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I've tried, but it won't let me give any greenies to anyone on this thread. lol. Says I gotta spread it around.


Same here!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Same here!!!


Y'all are the only ones who are entertaining me. Nobody else deserves greenies. lol


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I've tried, but it won't let me give any greenies to anyone on this thread. lol. Says I gotta spread it around.





txgoddess said:


> Y'all are the only ones who are entertaining me. Nobody else deserves greenies. lol


Yup, we are sparing the rest of the world from you!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Y'all are the only ones who are entertaining me. Nobody else deserves greenies. lol


Greenies need to be earned..........I've never seen you post a fishing report.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Greenies need to be earned..........I've never seen you post a fishing report.


And you won't. I'm here purely for entertainment purposes.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Greenies need to be earned..........I've never seen you post a fishing report.


She's just keepin' Crappieman's spots a secrect. Plus, she can't read tha GPS!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> And you won't. I'm here purely for entertainment purposes.


when are you going to start being entertaining then? hwell:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> when are you going to start being entertaining then? hwell:


My entertainment, not yours.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> She's just keepin' Crappieman's spots a secrect. Plus, she can't read tha GPS!


Contrary to popular belief, SOMEONE has to work. 9 times out of 10, when he's fishing, I'm in Houston fixing someone's accounting or computer screwups. lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> She's just keepin' Crappieman's spots a secrect. Plus, she can't read tha GPS!


Is a GPS kinda like PMS?? Really hard to read?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yall have fun, cant make it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Is a GPS kinda like PMS?? Really hard to read?


PMS is really easy to read.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> yall have fun, cant make it.


Slacker.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I just gotta txt from Trodery and he has pimped Jason out already!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I just gotta txt from Trodery and he has pimped Jason out already!


Woohoo!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Dayummmmm..... ya'll can really make a mountain out of a mole hill!!!

FYI... there are several 2coolers coming that didn't vote, I have several of my family members coming, some guys from work and some friends of my parents.

I got the big ol porto-potti with all kinds of goodies in there for the ladies.

I gots 3 tents set up and of course my patio..

I doo have some extra chairs so no big deal on that..

I also have roughly 300# of ice and 3 "community" coolers if yall need to put your stuff in there...

Weather should be right so we gonna have a ball!!!

See ya'll monyanna..


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Hasta manana, Tiny. Looking forward to kickin' some booty.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

KK - I'm 2Curious - 
gonna try an' swing thru after work - and meet a few -
not by 4 - but before midnight


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Good GRIEF!!!! Yall go to bed!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

What day is it? lol


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I just put Geeelbert over the 50k mark ! WooHooooo! So what now? Has life changed for you? did you receive a gift from Mont? are you any Brighter? Nah, your still just plain ole Geeeelbert!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I just put Geeelbert over the 50k mark ! WooHooooo! So what now? Has life changed for you? did you receive a gift from Mont? are you any Brighter? Nah, your still just plain ole Geeeelbert!


You'd better get your s**t together, it's almost time to go fishin!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> You'd better get your s**t together, it's almost time to go fishin!!


Why the sam hill are you not on the water already, did Catchy have to chew his arm off to get out of bed ??


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> You'd better get your s**t together, it's almost time to go fishin!!


My **** was loaded last night- be quiet , i'm drankin my coffee!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Ya'll all have a good time & be careful going home.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> Why the sam hill are you not on the water already, did Catchy have to chew his arm off to get out of bed ??


It would have made for a really LONG day if we were on the water already....we've still got an all day fish fry to attend.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> Why the sam hill are you not on the water already, did Catchy have to chew his arm off to get out of bed ??


Hayell naw, she takes thuh whole California King sized bed for her self "i put 2x12 rough cut oak timbers under it to support her"! If i slept in thuh same bed She would chew my arms off "midnight snack"! I gotta go,gots to put thuh oats in thuh trough for her!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

snappy was on his way, I have him taking care of my light work while there.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I see a huge pillar of smoke south & east, hope it's not Tiny burning the fish!!


----------

